# Looking for larger male Burmese Star



## TylerStewart (Aug 13, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to pick up a beautiful, fat female Burmese star this weekend, and I'm halfway in the market for a bigger male. Not really in a hurry, but need one eventually (she's been laying eggs, but without a male, not fertile). If anyone has one available, shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] with its size, weight, price and some photos. I need one at least about 8" length; not sure a smaller one could get the job done with this girl. Thanks!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 17, 2012)

I saw you and her (the tort) at the reptile expo on Saturday!  remember me! It was me my dad and three of my sisters! She was under the table and I asked to see her and you were sitting down and you were like: oh sure! And I asked if I could touch her but you said she was new!  remember!


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't remember specifically; we had a lot of people asking to "pet her" and all we seem to ever do is swat hands at the shows LOL.... I had picked up a large pair of burmese blacks (that were also under the table) that I've been talking to someone about for a month, and the guy kinda last minute dropped the burmese star female offer on me and I had no time to ever prep for her (financially or as an enclosure). I couldn't let her slip away, so after some hard negotiations on Saturday (he was at the show all day Saturday and came by once an hour and I'd make him an offer, then he'd counter offer the next hour LOL), she came home with me 

She's settling in nicely. I'm in no hurry for a male. I've had a few offers for "breeding loans," but interestingly, everyone expects me to send the female to them. In my opinion, a female is 80% of the value of a pair, so she's not going anywhere.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 18, 2012)

TylerStewart said:


> I don't remember specifically; we had a lot of people asking to "pet her" and all we seem to ever do is swat hands at the shows LOL.... I had picked up a large pair of burmese blacks (that were also under the table) that I've been talking to someone about for a month, and the guy kinda last minute dropped the burmese star female offer on me and I had no time to ever prep for her (financially or as an enclosure). I couldn't let her slip away, so after some hard negotiations on Saturday (he was at the show all day Saturday and came by once an hour and I'd make him an offer, then he'd counter offer the next hour LOL), she came home with me
> 
> She's settling in nicely. I'm in no hurry for a male. I've had a few offers for "breeding loans," but interestingly, everyone expects me to send the female to them. In my opinion, a female is 80% of the value of a pair, so she's not going anywhere.



Lol that's ok!  it was nice to meet you though!


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 18, 2012)

TylerStewart said:


> I don't remember specifically; we had a lot of people asking to "pet her" and all we seem to ever do is swat hands at the shows LOL.... I had picked up a large pair of burmese blacks (that were also under the table) that I've been talking to someone about for a month, and the guy kinda last minute dropped the burmese star female offer on me and I had no time to ever prep for her (financially or as an enclosure). I couldn't let her slip away, so after some hard negotiations on Saturday (he was at the show all day Saturday and came by once an hour and I'd make him an offer, then he'd counter offer the next hour LOL), she came home with me
> 
> She's settling in nicely. I'm in no hurry for a male. I've had a few offers for "breeding loans," but interestingly, everyone expects me to send the female to them. In my opinion, a female is 80% of the value of a pair, so she's not going anywhere.




Haha i don't blame you man, keep her there lola


----------



## dmmj (Aug 18, 2012)

Let's keep the comments to helping tyler find his male so he does not get exited every time he sees a new post on his thread, thank you.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 19, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Let's keep the comments to helping tyler find his male so he does not get exited every time he sees a new post on his thread, thank you.



Ok. SORRY!


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 20, 2012)

David is such a buzzkill


----------



## tortadise (Aug 20, 2012)

Is she stubooked? I would offer my male for a breeder loan. He is 9.5" produced from bill z. He has very similar looks to her pattern would be a great pair up if her bloodline is diverse from my males. If she has a number let me know, or look it up. Mine is 29 in the studbook.

ALso to add I would send him to you. I dont think females should be sent for loans, males just do their thing and fertilize and thats it.


----------



## IvyLeaf (Dec 17, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Is she stubooked? I would offer my male for a breeder loan. He is 9.5" produced from bill z. He has very similar looks to her pattern would be a great pair up if her bloodline is diverse from my males. If she has a number let me know, or look it up. Mine is 29 in the studbook.
> 
> ALso to add I would send him to you. I dont think females should be sent for loans, males just do their thing and fertilize and thats it.





For a "breeding loan" do you mean that you want to have the female shipped over to you?


----------



## Baoh (Dec 17, 2012)

IvyLeaf said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > Is she stubooked? I would offer my male for a breeder loan. He is 9.5" produced from bill z. He has very similar looks to her pattern would be a great pair up if her bloodline is diverse from my males. If she has a number let me know, or look it up. Mine is 29 in the studbook.
> ...





That is the exact opposite of what he said.


----------



## TylerStewart (Dec 20, 2012)

I found and bought an 8" studbooked male out of New York, so no longer looking for one


----------

